# Setting up a freelance company in Dubai



## TobbeTobb (Aug 1, 2016)

I will move to Dubai soon and have got an offer to set up a freelance company in Creative City in Fujairah. The package is including three Visa and suits me well.

Does anyone know if I can obtain the same package within any Dubai Free zone so I don’t have to travel to Fujairah for Visa, driving license etc.

Me and my employees need to be able to work from my apartment in Dubai and the package in Creative City is perfect, beside the location. 
I will be working with trading Internet domain names.

I need a freelance company including 3-6 Visa and be able to work from home with my employees.

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Creative have an office in Dubai - in the Iridium centre, Al Barsha.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TobbeTobb (Aug 1, 2016)

They told me that the office they have in the Iridium centre in Dubai is only for resellers, not for me as an end user.
I have to travel to Fujairah to set up the company, new Visas for employees, driving license and I need to have my company address in Fujairah.
That’s why I am looking for an Dubai solution.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Have you tried DWC?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

How about Dubai Internet City?


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

TobbeTobb said:


> They told me that the office they have in the Iridium centre in Dubai is only for resellers, not for me as an end user.
> I have to travel to Fujairah to set up the company, new Visas for employees, driving license and I need to have my company address in Fujairah.
> That’s why I am looking for an Dubai solution.


I think someone was wrong about it. Creative has an office in Dubai under the name of Business Incepction Zone. Check here. In fact it's BIZ which contacts me for licence renewals these days, instead of CCFZ directly like it was before. You can do most things in Dubai I believe, even the medical tests. You will only need to travel to Fujairah for driving licence conversation, alcohol NOC. It's the most flexible option I believe. In Dubai same setup will cost at least twice + there is mandatory yearly audit required (not required by CCFZ).


----------



## TobbeTobb (Aug 1, 2016)

I would like to thank you very much for your input, Malbec!

Your comments about the Freelance package in the Free Zone Creative City are correct and I was misled from the office in Fujairah.
Since I now understand that I can get the same services, and even better, from the office in Dubai, the freelance package in Creative City is perfect for me. I need 3-6 Visa and it’s simple to upgrade. More benefits, if anyone wonder:
You only have to be in UAE 24h every six month to keep your visa, it's allowed to have employees working in your own apartment, but you are not allowed to rent any office. No audit and no bookkeeping is needed.

Thanks again!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well be careful on the employees working from your apartment. As in your tenancy agreement it will say for residential use only. If you're using an apartment for commercial use and it's not stated, you are in breach of your tenancy contract and breaking the law and there are heavy fines for that - so be careful.

Also to note on the driving license conversion, if you prove you live and work in Dubai - can provide DEWA bills, tenancy contract etc, then you can get a Dubai license, no need to do it in Fujairah. This is usually up to the discretion of the police but I've done it.


----------



## PerpetualExpat (Aug 17, 2016)

TobbeTobb said:


> I would like to thank you very much for your input, Malbec!
> 
> Your comments about the Freelance package in the Free Zone Creative City are correct and I was misled from the office in Fujairah.
> Since I now understand that I can get the same services, and even better, from the office in Dubai, the freelance package in Creative City is perfect for me. I need 3-6 Visa and it’s simple to upgrade. More benefits, if anyone wonder:
> ...


There are cheaper options than Fujeirah in my experience. I used a service provider and they took care of most of the hassle apart from the id card queue and the medical check. 

Let me know if you need more info. BTW, I would not be happy about 'remote working' in an apartment. One laptop plugged in is the sort of thing you can get away with. Anything more than that and I just wouldn't.

Sam


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

CCFZ companies can rent an office in designated areas. You can't rent office in JLT for example without JLT FZ licence, but you can rent office in other Dubai areas.

There is nothing like Dubai driving licence or Fujairah driving licence. It's UAE driving licence. However, the conversion is done in the Emirate which issues the licence. I don't know of any exceptions to be honest. Even if Dubai can exceptionally issue driving licence to Fujairah visa residence holders, it may still require some kind of NOC from Fujairah police or municipality. Similar with alcohol NOC. Despite living in Dubai, you still have to go to Fujairah municipality to obtain NOC from them.

I doubt there any significantly cheaper FZE options than CCFZ.


----------



## dubaiPT (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi I am also researching to set up a freelance company. Can anybody reccomend a good agency that deals with consultancy and services ? Also how much would be an aprox. cost their fees and processing documents?

Regards
Pt


----------



## TobbeTobb (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi dubaiPT!

I have done some research and I will go for of the package that BIZ Dubai Office offer (http://www.uaebiz.ae). They have the same price and same offer as the office in Fujairah, but you don’t have to travel to Fujairah, since they have an office in Dubai.
Since I need 3-6 Visa for employees, I can choose the Baby Business package or the Freelance package.

I will rent an office at Regus Business Centre or some other Business Centre and work with my employees. I running companies in the Internet business.

So, you do not need to go by an agency, you can do the process yourself.

The total price for 3 Visa will be AED 25K and the yearly renewal fee is 21K. For each visa you have to pay AED 4.950 plus the medical test. The Visa is valid for 3 years.

This was the best solution for me with help from this thread.


----------

